# General > Business >  SMSTS & SSSTS Training

## HelCat Training

Are you a Construction Manager, Supervisor or looking towards becoming one?

Do you have the CITB Qualification?


We are proposing to deliver these courses over the next couple of weeks 


*Site Management Safety Training Scheme (SMSTS)
28 May  1 June 2018*

This course is for you if youre considering, or already have, responsibilities for planning, organising, monitoring, controlling and administering groups of staff (eg site manager).

It covers all relevant legislation affecting safe working in the building, construction and civil engineering industries. It highlights the need for risk assessment in the workplace, the implementation of the necessary control measures and adequate communication to sustain a health and safety culture within the workforce.

This course is endorsed by Build UK as the standard training for all construction managers.

At the end of the course, the delegate will have an understanding of:


implement all health, safety, welfare and environmental legislation affecting your daily workimplement new guidance and industry best practicestate your duties and responsibilities with regards to health, safety, welfare and the environment.

Certification for this course is valid for 5 years. To remain certified in this area, you will need to take a refresher course before the expiry date on your certificate, otherwise the full course will need to be retaken.


*Site Supervision Safety Training Scheme (SSSTS)
2-3 June 2018*

This course is for you if youre considering, or already have, supervisory responsibilities.

It is endorsed by Build UK as the standard training for all supervisors working on Build UK sites and provides an understanding of health, safety, welfare and environmental issues. It highlights legal responsibilities and the need to promote health and safety to supervise effectively.

At the end of the course the delegate will have an understanding of:


health and safety law and how it applies to supervisorsyour supervisory responsibilities in controlling site safelyrisk assessments and the need for method statementseffective site inductions, toolbox talks and method statement briefingsmonitoring site activities effectivelytimely intervention when bad practice is identified.

Certification for this course is valid for 5 years. To remain certified in this area, you will need to take a refresher course before the expiry date on your certificate, otherwise the full course will need to be retaken.

If you require a place on either of these courses, please contact us on info@helcattraining.com or 01847 894560.

----------

